# What Is Up With Lyft Pax???



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I've noticed a decidedly different tone with Lyft pax who seem to have an inordinate amount of resistance to providing any destination address. They are freaks! I feel like I have to wrench it out of them in a very high percentage of cases. They'll shoot the name of some trendy little Bistro (hundreds if not thousands in my area) and they expect the driver to know where it is. Even in rides across town they again seem to want to direct the ride the whole way. I have to force an address out of them an extremely high percentage of the time, and of course I expect to get (and more than likely have) got nailed on the rating scale as well.

Even if I KNOW where it is, and sometimes I do, I want the address in Waze to direct around potential traffic issues or know which way to approach for drop offs because of one ways. (yeah, I use this one as well!) And some of these various places also have multiple locations as well.

It's really starting to piss me off. I've tried every forthright and every subtle way I can think of to get even an intersection address, but it's getting old fast. And I don't give a shit who you are it's almost impossible to commit every address and location and all the nuances of every area to memory. Maybe 10 years from now but not in the short term. Most cabbies I run into don't have that kind of recall either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Must just be the Mountainous Region. I have never really noticed any difference between platforms as far as this goes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Any suggestions?


Yes! Tell them that you need to enter their destination into the Lyft app as this means that, should your phone lose connection with Lyft's servers, the trip end point will still be correct and they will not end up getting overcharged. There have been cases where the destination was not entered, the phone lost cellular service and the customer was charged nearly double in error, don'tchaknow.

Problem solved and pax will thank you for this.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm of the preliminary opinion that some younger tech relocates don't know or have much interest in streets or addresses because of relinquishing minds to machines. Kinda like kids who can't write cursive anymore because they don't have to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes! Tell them that you need to enter their destination into the Lyft app as this means that, should your phone lose connection with Lyft's servers, the trip end point will still be correct and they will not end up getting overcharged. There have been cases where the destination was not entered, the phone lost cellular service and the customer was charged nearly double in error, don'tchaknow.
> 
> Problem solved and pax will thank you for this.


Thank you!!! Even if it's not true I like that method.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Must just be the Mountainous Region. I have never really noticed any difference between platforms as far as this goes.


It's an allegorical location.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Waze knows shit.

Enter "Tims tavern" or "toppers pizza" and it will show you results!

Makes me look smart daily.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Waze and Gmaps do have their issues. At least Waze won't direct turns into one way traffic and turns that aren't available. Gmaps does this continually without ever getting corrected.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes! Tell them that you need to enter their destination into the Lyft app as this means that, should your phone lose connection with Lyft's servers, the trip end point will still be correct and they will not end up getting overcharged. There have been cases where the destination was not entered, the phone lost cellular service and the customer was charged nearly double in error, don'tchaknow.
> 
> Problem solved and pax will thank you for this.


Right. Put the issue on Lyft and do not make it your own issue. This will get rid of the passenger's need to take anything out on you.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I do agree that many Lyft passengers are primadonnas and do not appreciate me or the Lyft service. I still have a good attitude while driving, but I'm disappointed with this trend. I do not find this nearly an issue with Uber passengers.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah you can enter a business name in the map apps, but what annoys me is when they will give you a frat house name, and then act like you're either an idiot, or you hate their university because you don't know where it is!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jmana said:


> Yeah you can enter a business name in the map apps, but what annoys me is when they will give you a frat house name, and then act like you're either an idiot, or you hate their university because you don't know where it is!


It's a constant with Lyft, local pax getting uppity because you don't know their world for the shit for pay. The reality is they contrive that approach so they don't have to tip. The nice part about Lyft is you can scratch them from future matches. Zip. 2 Stars. Never see 'em again. Sorry!


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I just tell them I'm new to the city.. Anything to appease them is all fair game


----------

